# How do I replace me Perske spindle bearings?



## chrisinestes (Apr 29, 2010)

My Perske spindle needs bearings after 15 years. I can't afford the $2k to 3$ to send it in for repairs, so I have to do it myself. Has anybody here done a bearing replacement on their Perske? Where did you get parts? I'd like to know a few details before I crack open the case.

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Chris. Glad to have you as a member.


----------



## RKW Enterprises (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Chris, Did you ever get the info you needed? I also would like to replace my Perske bearing. Ant info you have would be appreciated.


----------



## chrisinestes (Apr 29, 2010)

RKW Enterprises said:


> Hi Chris, Did you ever get the info you needed? I also would like to replace my Perske bearing. Ant info you have would be appreciated.


I had these guys do it for me. They were fast and the price was right. The spindle is running great, now. I'd use them again. 

www . northsi . com

Chris


----------



## stevechang (Jun 15, 2010)

The spindle is very important.

But also not important.

The key is to engrave or cut the products well.

Here is steve from china.supply cnc router and solutions to the materials.

any information you need,send email to me.

[email protected]


----------

